# DIY sump



## Thepokerkid227 (Dec 27, 2013)

After doing a lot of reading I have decided to get a ecosystem 2410 sump that uses miracle mud for filtration. However due to the cost of it I'd like to build my own to mimic the 2410. Anyone have a good recommendation for articles on working with acrylic, etc. Anyone on here mimic build a ecosystem sump? Thanks!

Joe


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of cheaper acrylic sumps available;
Refugium Sump: Fish & Aquariums | eBay
you could easily use some of these as is or only have to modify as you choose.
Here's a fair design;
DIY Acrylic Sump - Beananimal's Bar and Grill
and these guys always have good info;
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums
I built my last one for my 120gFOWLR.It is still running just fine.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html


----------



## Thepokerkid227 (Dec 27, 2013)

What's a good size sump/refugium for a 40G breeder?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I like the new DC pumps.
jebao pump parts - BuyCheapr.com
The jeboa comes in 3 sizes each having 6 digitally controlled speeds.
Depends what size DT the sump is going on


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Thepokerkid227 said:


> What's a good size sump/refugium for a 40G breeder?


I would try to fit the largest sump you can in stand.If you can fit another 40B under that would be great.If that won't fit then the next large tank that is smaller is a 29g(30x12 footprint).
My 29 reef has a 29g tank for main sump.It holds(runs best for me)10-14 gallons.I try to keep it pretty full in the best range 14g.


----------



## GotterdammerunG (Jan 3, 2014)

Joey (KingOfDIY) on Youtube has a TON of videos about working with acrylic. I've personally referenced his videos for a few projects now. Some of his older video's are a bit long (~20min), but he does tend to cover every significant detail. Definitely worth checking out. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/uarujoey/search?query=acrylic

OH! I should mention that I JUST finished building a sump myself. Fighting costs also, I used corrugated plastic instead of acrylic. It may not be pretty, but... actually, as a matter of fact, it looks just fine thank you very much! It's also a lot simpler to work with: $4 X-ACTO blade and a $5 tube of Home Depot GE I silicone. Consider the $10 per 4' x 2' sheet of plastic and the practically free sump tank, and I just couldn't justify buying new, or even using acrylic. Also, using an opaque sump divider will probably help retain light in the intended compartment of your sump too!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently built my first sump and am very happy with it. I used a 20L and only out a few pieces of glass in it for chambers. Works beautifully!


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow the corragated idea is great


----------

